# Quarantine/Travel Pass Update



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For an update on quarantine pass/travel pass requirement/no longer requirement, using YOUTUBE, enter;

President Rodrigo Duterte addresses the Philippine nation | Thursday, May 28

Fast forward to 1:01:00 listen until 1:07:00


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Someone should tell our local barangay. 

We just got issued new passes this morning with our picture on them. Still limited to going out on Tues/Thur/Sat only for food and essential goods.

Only difference is they say this pass is now good to go to the larger city on those three days, no need for travel pass from mayor.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Someone should tell our local barangay.
> 
> We just got issued new passes this morning with our picture on them. Still limited to going out on Tues/Thur/Sat only for food and essential goods.
> 
> Only difference is they say this pass is now good to go to the larger city on those three days, no need for travel pass from mayor.


Okay I'll check into this because on the days I am allowed out M - W - F the next city only allows outsiders in on Tues and Thursdays. Heck I'll wait until Monday but what I read was that the Municipality pass will still be needed when traveling from other cities in the same region.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> For an update on quarantine pass/travel pass requirement/no longer requirement, using YOUTUBE, enter;
> 
> President Rodrigo Duterte addresses the Philippine nation | Thursday, May 28
> 
> Fast forward to 1:01:00 listen until 1:07:00


Hi. Don't build up your hopes too much. Antipolo had GCQ all May with no difference from ECQ. People are still asked for Barangay passes at malls, Wilcon etc. 

All of the latest news that I've read concerns Metro Manila and it will be interesting to see how their GCQ effects non-Metro Manila districts. I just can't see Barangays etc loosening their grip on power/control over sections under their control.
Of course at nearly 70 I am deemed to be housebound to "prevent the spread of infections". It is good to know that the policy makers deem over 60's as infectious.

It will be extremely interesting to discover what brilliant excuses the policy makers come up with to continue house arrest of over 60's once kids start physically attending school; on school premises, or at designated educational locations.

Of course one has to ask the question, "If over 60's or pregnant women can't leave their homes; does this mean that everybody* LIVING *with an over 60, pregnant women, child, or person who has health issues are also banned from leaving their home?" 
If that is the case, then 90% of the population should be on house detention.
There's really no difference if an over 60 etc mingles with people at a mall etc or mingles at home with people who have been to a mall.

One would hope that over 60's have more intelligence than children and therefore would be keenly aware of and abide by health guidelines than kids.
My take on this may seem extreme, but if the population, above the age of responsibility, does not understand the health guidelines by now then they never will. Instead of hours long televised briefings they should simply say that the population is free to move within the country providing that they wear face masks and try to maintain some physical distancing. If they refuse to wear face masks then they get fined and they then have to pay for any medical covid 19 assistance themselves. The authorities should allow people to make their own decisions with regard to their own risk assessment instead of lumping everyone together.

I hope it is not the case that the majority of people survived the covid 19 pandemic; but unfortunately most of the survivors succumbed to bankruptcy and starvation.

John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's my understanding that we are let out under MGCQ, assuming the tin gods at the end of the road agree


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

John1850 said:


> but if the population, above the age of responsibility, does not understand the health guidelines by now then they never will. John


They won't. Asawa tells me that they lifted the liquer ban and had to reinstate it 3 days later because these fools were drinking themselves stupid and killing each other along with doing other lesser drunken acts. As she states "these fools have no disipline" and as I have observed she is correct in that most do some very juvenile things.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> They won't. Asawa tells me that they lifted the liquer ban and had to reinstate it 3 days later because these fools were drinking themselves stupid and killing each other along with doing other lesser drunken acts. As she states "these fools have no disipline" and as I have observed she is correct in that most do some very juvenile things.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, here in Iloilo they relaxed the liquor ban twice. The 1st time lasted less than 18 hours. The 2nd time was 3 or 4 days (I got mine bought!). The governor just announced that the ban will be lifted again when we transition into the new rules 1JUN... we shall see how it goes ha ha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm trying my best to understand this liquor ban but it makes no sense to me at all.... It only creates a black market for the cheap Brandy and higher prices I might add and no beer. 

I'm pretty sure the booze will be sold on June 1st and from what others here have shared I guess I'd better stock up and it'll be another shortage and long wait for beer.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

wife was told this morning by the Barangay that next month we can get a travel pass which is designated for our car not the people in it ! it will allow us to travel to Santa Rosa immigration,S&R Nuvali etc but its all down to what the mayor agrees to ! 
we have a way of getting to S&R Nuvali but it does not include me as yet !
our Barangay checkpoints have got more stricter this week ! but as is normal the rules do not apply to certain people .


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm trying my best to understand this liquor ban but it makes no sense to me at all.... It only creates a black market for the cheap Brandy and higher prices I might add and no beer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the booze will be sold on June 1st and from what others here have shared I guess I'd better stock up and it'll be another shortage and long wait for beer.


I got 3 beers left and no I'm not sharing lol.

How many of the little sarisari stores that stopped selling to the public actually stopped selling to their friends and those with extra peso to pay?


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

there is a neighbour here who has had Karaoke drinking sessions with his mates for ages even during the lockdown! they just walk down the road with empty bottles in crates and walk back with full ones !
I have a bottle of Fundador so im ok not as good as Southern comfort or JD but at 320 pesos for a Litre cant complain ! Oh for a glass of Strongbow Cider !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bobby1947 said:


> wife was told this morning by the Barangay that next month we can get a travel pass which is designated for our car not the people in it ! it will allow us to travel to Santa Rosa immigration,S&R Nuvali etc but its all down to what the mayor agrees to !
> we have a way of getting to S&R Nuvali but it does not include me as yet !
> our Barangay checkpoints have got more stricter this week ! but as is normal the rules do not apply to certain people .


Guess this must depend on where you are. Friday I drove from home (Mandurriao) through Molo and on into Iloilo City proper and encountered no checkpoints at all so it must depend on the LGU's as to what checkpoints they have set up.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Guess this must depend on where you are. Friday I drove from home (Mandurriao) through Molo and on into Iloilo City proper and encountered no checkpoints at all so it must depend on the LGU's as to what checkpoints they have set up.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, I went from Oton to Iloilo with no checkpoints. Only 20 kms but technically province to city. The border had been secured and there were checkpoints just to get into Oton proper. Now, no checkpoints. The governor said that starting on the 1st we will have unrestricted travel to any point within the province. Time for a trip? Ha ha... maybe not yet...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm trying my best to understand this liquor ban but it makes no sense to me at all


I lived in Saudi for 8 years. I've never drank so much in my life.

Prohibition never works.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

latest news from the mayor no more checkpoints ! no more free Electric trike rides !Tricycles with only 2 passengers !
everybody must have quarantine pass and wear face masks when going out ! not sure about the rules for us over 70s will find out soon !


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bobby1947 said:


> no more checkpoints !
> everybody must have quarantine pass


This says the opposite: 



> Quarantine passes will no longer be required in areas under general community quarantine starting next month, the Department of the Interior and Local Government said Thursday as the government prepared to further ease COVID-19 restrictions across the country.
> 
> 
> The DILG, however, clarified that crossing borders would still require a travel pass from the Philippine National Police.
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> latest news from the mayor no more checkpoints ! no more free Electric trike rides !Tricycles with only 2 passengers !
> everybody must have quarantine pass and wear face masks when going out ! not sure about the rules for us over 70s will find out soon !


60+ are allowed out on M GCQ so hopefully only another 2 weeks.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bobby1947 said:


> latest news from the mayor no more checkpoints ! no more free Electric trike rides !Tricycles with only 2 passengers !
> everybody must have quarantine pass and wear face masks when going out ! not sure about the rules for us over 70s will find out soon !


Is that GCQ? We just ended our GCQ and are now MGCQ (modified). Our trikes and sikads are one passenger only. But, no more quarantine pass. If a local market wants to limit barangays to certain days - any government ID with address will suffice. I have not yet tested that theory in my town... but that what it the provincial governor say.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I lived in Saudi for 8 years. I've never drank so much in my life.
> 
> Prohibition never works.


This is our first day in the GCQ and I bought two cases of San Miguel Light cans and my wife bought two bottles of red wine.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> 60+ are allowed out on M GCQ so hopefully only another 2 weeks.


Today here Gary,,,, apparently but not holding my breath.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

We moved out of a subdivision last year, and thank for the stars for it! We are literally just outside the concentration camp; sorry, the subdivision wire in a cul-de-sac.
The inmates of the subdivision have been subject to 5 o’clock curfews for weeks now, and they are allowed out during the day only according to their street addresses. [It may have improved for them since Monday.]
We have not been affected by any of this, and were able to move about pretty much as we liked.
We received application forms for quarantine passes two weeks ago, but didn’t get the actual passes until yesterday. Guards in the shops accepted copies of the application forms without demur anyway.
We still require the passes for shops etc, but although the application forms required age and dob, the passes don’t show them. And my hat, sunglasses, and mask disguise my advanced age quite well!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it depends where you are/live. Our province La Union has let the guards down as there have been no new cases for some time, other areas and the restrictions they implement are based on numbers and the continued health and prosperity of the residents and little else.
I still sit at home and Ben does the errands, I went out 2 weeks ago and won't bother again until the new normal sets in,,,,,,,, with the people.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

still on lockdown here in Los Banos, still only one person per household allowed out, no more checkpoints but some stores still refusing entry to Seniors etc. but hey the Alcohol ban has ended !


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bobby1947 said:


> still on lockdown here in Los Banos, still only one person per household allowed out, no more checkpoints but some stores still refusing entry to Seniors etc. but hey the Alcohol ban has ended !


There was some confusion on the alcohol ban here in Iloilo. The mayor of the city specifically said it was lifted but the governor of the province made no mention. People had to ask the governor if the province had a ban still. He said (as if it were common sense) he did not mention the alcohol ban, because there was no more ban... So it is ended here as well, again, for a while ha ha

We are in MGCQ and I cannot find if over 60 are allowed out or not. I am under 60, but am curious. I think it is all back to normal, but with social distancing, masks, and businesses at 50% capacity. I see old people out, but always did.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> ...
> 
> We are in MGCQ and I cannot find if over 60 are allowed out or not.
> 
> ...


GCQ and higher levels of quarantine, over 60 only allowed out for essential reasons or to work in allowed occupations/industries.

MGCQ all are allowed out.

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/05may/20200529-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-41.pdf


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> GCQ and higher levels of quarantine, over 60 only allowed out for essential reasons or to work in allowed occupations/industries.
> 
> MGCQ all are allowed out.
> 
> https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/05may/20200529-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-41.pdf


That is kind of what I figured, but it was hardly enforced around here to being with...


----------



## Tuffenuff (Mar 26, 2020)

New Rules
https://www.rappler.com/nation/2628...MlULPwde9jeUv0rDnL49vLypz_0mQHrwBa_tN3o6Y65A0


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> That is kind of what I figured, but it was hardly enforced around here to being with...


Today 4th June, they changed their minds again regarding the over 60's


IAFT Resolution No. 43


*NOW*

Under MGCQ
*shall remain in their residence at all times*

below 21 years old
60 YEARS AND ABOVE 
ETC ….

Unless one can find an "excuse" to be out …. work, bank , medication etc one appears stuck in their residence for the foreseeable future.

It appears that there is no difference from ECQ to MECQ to GCQ to MGCQ for anyone over 60 years of age.
Is this the new normal for certain age groups?

John


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*over 60s*

same here in Los Banos, Rules are still curfew at night,one person per home only allowed out, over 60s still unable to go to shops etc, only allowed out to get medicines and to visit doctors or hospitals.wife and her sister last week went to S&R , wasent stopped anywhere from Los banos to Calamba or Nuvali ! only rule was one person can enter S&R with membership card. they are going again tomorrow to buy some fans and to buy things such as washing soap and cleaning products in bulk. and soft drinks etc.
and hopefully some croissants !
as for rules on social distancing not much of it in our Barangay ! buiders still working,Meralco crews still working as normal Tricycles with more than 2 passengers etc. Knowing my luck if I was to walk out in the road without a face mask I would be arrested within 5 feet of our front gate ! but Im ok my wife looks after me , she buys me Fundador US Burgers and Flounders and Doughnuts and bakes me Cheesecakes and Cinnamon rolls and we are saving money as well !


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tuffenuff said:


> New Rules
> https://www.rappler.com/nation/2628...MlULPwde9jeUv0rDnL49vLypz_0mQHrwBa_tN3o6Y65A0


Regarding; Paragraph 4. b. Provided that all activities and movements allowed under other Sections of these Guidelines for the forgoing persons shall be continued to be permitted under MGCQ.

Does anyone anyone else read this to mean if one is under 21 or over 60, one is still permitted to engage in all activities and movements under other sections of these Guidelines such as those listed in Paragraph 4. c. :confused2:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Regarding; Paragraph 4. b. Provided that all activities and movements allowed under other Sections of these Guidelines for the forgoing persons shall be continued to be permitted under MGCQ.
> 
> Does anyone anyone else read this to mean if one is under 21 or over 60, one is still permitted to engage in all activities and movements under other sections of these Guidelines such as those listed in Paragraph 4. c. :confused2:


The way I read it I can cycle past SM but can't go in.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The way I read it I can cycle past SM but can't go in.


I drank another cup of coffee then read it a few more times.

I'm in a MGCQ area. I read/comprehend; 

Paragraph 4. a. to mean all can still go to the mall for essential goods or services. 

Paragraph 4. b. to mean below 21 and 60 and above are still permitted to engage in activities in Paragraph 4. c. and other sections of the guidelines.

So if 60 or older, one can go to the malls everyday for goods and services, swim in shark infested waters, ride wild horses, skateboard, jog/run amok through town, bicycle along dangerous highways but afterwards, must return to home confinement and in essence; return to ones rocking chair and gaze through the window at the outside world.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Or sit on Expat sites, I like your sense of humour Joe. I read it the same way but for us we are still limited to Wednesdays and Saturdays for some reason, our coding on number plate limits us to Saturdays though Ben goes out Wednesdays, was only pulled up once and argued the toss given C-19 coding should be put on the back burners for now. 
All in all I'm having a good life.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Or sit on Expat sites, I like your sense of humour Joe. I read it the same way but for us we are still limited to Wednesdays and Saturdays for some reason, our coding on number plate limits us to Saturdays though Ben goes out Wednesdays, was only pulled up once and argued the toss given C-19 coding should be put on the back burners for now.
> All in all I'm having a good life.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I forgot to add; can still golf, play badminton or tennis until near death from heat stroke.

Yesterday, I went to Citi Hardware. The guards would not let me in because my mask was a double layered bandanna type. I pointed out 2 that had similar who were inside sitting on the white plastic benches. 

Behind me along the Highway was a large PNP presence in a tent. I asked the guard that if I walked over to the police & they agreed that my mask was within the guidelines would they then let me in?

They watched as I walked to the PNP tent, several gave me the thumbs up, I walked back to the guards & they let me in.

It's troubling to read articles like this, then compare it to what Resolution 43 actually states. 
https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/06/04/news/latest-stories/govt-revises-mgcq-guidelines-bans-high-risk-persons-from-going-out-of-homes/729389/

I'm printing Resolution 43, will carry it with me while i go for a walk. 
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/06jun/20200603-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-43.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> I forgot to add; can still golf, play badminton or tennis until near death from heat stroke.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to Citi Hardware. The guards would not let me in because my mask was a double layered bandanna type. I pointed out 2 that had similar who were inside sitting on the white plastic benches.


These masks don't fit me well at all and the ones that fit with the Army type design and real cool you can't breath in them all hand made items so I'm constantly looking for a cloth mask that allows easier breathing and will fit me but so far no luck so I don't blame you for using the bandanna.

We have the same issue with how alcohol is old in our area some municipalities require a liquor pass, well good thing I was able to get two cases of beer for myself and two bottles of wine for my wife in a different area.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I walked to the PNP tent, several gave me the thumbs up, I walked back to the guards & they let me in.


And that's the Philippines, from top to bottom. 

It's a not always easy for foreigners to learn, but that's the way it is: don't argue when someone says no, even if you feel they're wrong. Just find someone who will say yes.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Cebu City placed on lockdown, quarantine passes suspended*

Updated June 24, 2020 12:55am
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/regions/743911/cebu-city-placed-on-lockdown-quarantine-passes-suspended-says-ano/story/

250K quarantine passes in Cebu City suspended
June 24, 2020, 7:54 am 
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1106822

and

04:51 AM June 24, 2020
100 days in quarantine: Palace rules out easing of restrictions
https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1296434/100-days-in-quarantine-palace-rules-out-easing-of-restrictions


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am afraid that the canceling of the passes in Cebu City is the prelude to a much stricter lockdown there after the current proclamation run out. 

I just hope that they do not extend the same restrictions to the complete island because as far as I know, the cases are all in the city and not in the surrounding province.

However, since I have a pass, I can easily go for essential reasons and unless they go to MECQ I will not be able to go diving anyway so it will not make much difference to me.

I will make sure that by 1 July l will be stocked up and can go a couple weeks before needing to resupply.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Iloilo our mayor just put out an EO to stop accepting LSIs from Cebu. All our new cases in the last couple weeks have been LSIs or repatriated OFWs. Someone needs to test them before allowing them to move. The mayor gave the reason as not allowing travel from ECQ to a MGCQ area. Makes sense to me


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I watch the figures worldwide, especially Australia and the Philippines. The rest of the word also. Australia had its first death in over a month, rising infections also in Victoria, not good. New lock downs and restrictions there, no different to PH. (Cebu) with the rise/escalating infections here and the opening up of the economy, the rise in cases here PH. is a worry and a constant death rate is certainly worth observing. 
We went for a drive late afternoon yesterday to 4 different sari stores to buy Uling for the BBQ marinated pork,,,,,,, no mask, no road blocks nor permission for a 60 Y/O to drive around town, My first time behind the wheel since i arrived back mid March, was weird to drive again as it was pouring. While we have had 1 recent case in La Union in a month or more I fear the numbers will rise (second wave) with the release of lockdowns with other Provinces.
BTW the winners/losers here are evidenced around the world and I'm more than happy to stay in PH. and dearly hope restrictions are reinforced to protect the lives of those living here but feel I/we would be safer in OZ. In the mean time We will observe and stay safe.

While restrictions appear to be lifted here in La Union We, Ben and I are still operating on the old ECQ and will continue to do so until the smoke blows away.

Breaking News, the new case in Naguilian recovered yesterday and was released from hospital.
Early days yet for this pandemic.

Only my thoughts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I am afraid that the canceling of the passes in Cebu City is the prelude to a much stricter lockdown there after the current proclamation run out.
> 
> I just hope that they do not extend the same restrictions to the complete island because as far as I know, the cases are all in the city and not in the surrounding province.
> 
> ...


Surrounding provincial area's will be affected.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It is just to bad that the quarantine was not strictly followed when it would have made more of a difference. Some places were much more strict than others and given the lifestyles of a lot of people here quarantine would have been difficult to enforce anyway.

The Philippines has not been under longer and stricter (on paper anyway) quarantine than just about anywhere in the world and it has not worked as well as other places that were better able to follow the lockdown.


----------

